# Grouper and Moray Tag Team



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

An Amazing First: Two Species Cooperate to Hunt - Yahoo! News

Cool stuff!


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Awesome! Imagine being the scientist to discover that! Thanks Cavan.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've seen morays and groupers swimming together in the Red Sea several times but never saw the entire sequence of the grouper "recruiting" the moray. Pretty amazing...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, it just goes to show us that we should never assume from past experiences. 
Nature is indeed fascinating.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

One of the links in there has video.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

awe the video is not working for me I really wanted to see it


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

The link isn't working for me, but this one is. Thanks for the feed...


----------

